# An odd turkey recipe for Thanksgiving.



## hardheadjarhead (Nov 27, 2003)

When I started to read this recipe, I thought it was a joke...it actually looks like it'd work though.

http://webhome.idirect.com/~boof/turducken-recipe.htm


I would call it Frankenturkey, however.  You'll see why.

"Igor, fetch me the stuffing!"

"Yes, Master!"

"Throw the switch, Igor!"

"Yes, Master!"

"IT LIVES!  IT LIVES!"

Happy Thanksgiving, everyone.

Steve


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 27, 2003)

The Bay leaves are teh only thing I see that would be a spice out of place in my book. Many people like them for that touch of sweet with the other spices.

It should be good. My Step sister is making some stuffing this year with Sausage I'll ask her for the recipe and see if it is the same and then give a review.
:asian:


----------



## Seig (Nov 28, 2003)

Once again, Tess and I fried our Turkey.  Once you have it fired, you'll never want oven roasted again.  One of the spices she uses for the dry rub is Old Bay.  Of course, Old Bay being my favorite spice of all time doesn't hurt matters.  I brought an extra plate of Turkey to work for the guy I relieved that worked 3-11.  I thought it was going to be a guy I owe about 3 zillion favors to, but it was Randy, MT's HakamaMan, he tasted one bite and took the plate home with him......


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Nov 28, 2003)

Well, it's a special holiday, and it's good to spend it with family and friends. So, Happy Turkey Day to all M-Talk members, martial artists in general, and all of their family members... :asian: 

The Martial Arts, Experience it!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 28, 2003)

Yes, I had some of this Stuffing yesterday. I enjoyed it very much.

Thank You
:asian:


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Nov 28, 2003)

The woman we had Thanksgiving dinner with is a gourmet cook.  She made smoked turkey...it was superb!  Really outstanding...along with everything else she made.  She cooked FOUR pies.  Blackberry, chocalate silk cream, squash (instead of pumpkin...its actually better) and pecan.  

It was incredible.

I asked her if she'd ever heard of the Turducken, and she said, "Oh, SURE!"

Now I've GOT to try that some time.

Steve


----------



## arnisador (Nov 28, 2003)

I've heard about deep frying them but haven't had one yet.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Nov 28, 2003)

We had sweet potato fried coated in brownulated sugar as the oddity on the plate. and the legals had my sister's "fuzzy funny **** you uppers" -- lotsa vodka diluted in some peachtree and fruit juice...exact ingredients shall not be shared


----------



## Seig (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *I've heard about deep frying them but haven't had one yet. *


Once you have had it fried, you'll never want it oven roasted again.


----------



## Fightfan00 (Nov 29, 2003)

As much as I like pumpkin pie Squash pie  is Ultimately better.But something I would like to try that I havent tried before is a deep fried turkey


----------



## MartialArtsChic (Nov 29, 2003)

I've heard great things about fried turkey, never had it yet.  My sister does it the old fashioned way - in an oven.  Though that Turducken recipe sounds neat to try.  Sausage stuffing, however, is gross or maybe it's because I've yet to have a good one.  Gizard stuffing, on the other hand, ROCKS!!!!!!!!!

Squash is gross for me so I'll stick to pumpkin pie - love it, love it, love it.

Lorrie


----------



## TheRustyOne (Nov 29, 2003)

Am I the oddball who doesn't really like pumpkin pie?

...i'm not fond of pie anyway...


but being a student of Seig, I hear plenty about the fried turkey, but have yet to taste it.


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Nov 29, 2003)

Lorrie,

Squash pie tastes just like pumpkin...really.  Only better.  If you were given a taste test, you'd never be able to tell.

I'm not much for pumpkin OR squash pie.  I'll eat it...but prefer something else.  The other pies this Thanksgiving were too good to pass up.  

Steve


----------



## MartialArtsChic (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hardheadjarhead _
> *Squash pie tastes just like pumpkin...really.  Only better.  If you were given a taste test, you'd never be able to tell.
> *



Okay, I'll take your word for it.     Unfortunately, whenever I hear the word squash, I'm usually like "eww, gross" and won't try it.

But, doesn't matter how many pies are lined up, if my sister's homemade nutroll is there, just move away from the table and no one will get hurt - that's ALL MINE!!!!!!!!!!!

Lorrie


----------



## Seig (Nov 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *
> but being a student of Seig, I hear plenty about the fried turkey, but have yet to taste it. *


Next Saturday.....


----------



## pknox (Nov 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Once you have had it fried, you'll never want it oven roasted again. *



I've got to agree with you on that one.  We bought a turkey fryer out of the Bass Pro Shops catalog about 2 years ago, and have since fried just about everything in it.  It does taste unbelieveable.  Anybody who complains that turkey is "dry" should try it fried -- that will change your mind right quick.


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 30, 2003)

you're sooo right Pknox~!!  I never liked the white meat because it was too dry.. but frying it *NOTE* always use a Peanut oil* 
and injecting the marinade sure locks in the moistness and keeps it so tender.. ~! 
I'll never go back *G*


We'll be frying up another turkey for our School Christmas party next Saturday if anyone is in the area.. Come on down~!!
Seriously


----------



## TheRustyOne (Nov 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *
> We'll be frying up another turkey for our School Christmas party next Saturday if anyone is in the area.. Come on down~!!
> Seriously  *



thassgonna be fun. and my mom agreed to come down for it, too. Dunno if she's gonna bring anything. *makes note to ask* I probably won't ask my dad, since he dislikes me doing Kenpo.


----------

